# 1968 GTO Transmission fluid



## rob40999 (May 18, 2018)

Hello All It's Bob again...

I got a HT 400 Trans in my 68 GTO. It's showing like 4 inches over the full mark Is this not GOOD???? Should I suck some out to the Full Mark.
Really worried about it???? 
Tks, Bob


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Yes you should.
You posted in the 2004-2006 GTO section, I moved your post to the proper page.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*whohh !!*

a few questions first

does the dip stick and tube look original ?
its not a chrome after market is it ?

the tip of your stick has a fat end riveted to it correct ?

your checking it running and warm right ?

is the fluid red ?

Scott

a few questions


----------



## rob40999 (May 18, 2018)

*1968 gto transmission*

Hello Judge: My dip stick does have a round bottom riveited to a flat read the level area. First words are, ADD 1 Pint. Looks like the original??

Yes, taking the reading when Hot, and the Fluid is bright Red.

Good Questions to make sure I got the right dip stick. I just bought the car, and got no paper work with it. The old owner Died.... 

Guess I should suck some fluid out. 

Tks for the help, Bob


----------

